# 40-42 inch fhd led tv under 40k needed urgently



## yashxxx (Jul 29, 2015)

1. Budget-40k
2. Display type and size-IPS,40-42 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor-tv
4. Ports Required-usb,hdmi
5. Preferred choice of brand-Lg,samsung,sony
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration-Lg LB550A


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Fill the questionnaire


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 29, 2015)

Any suggestion guys?


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2015)

Get this it ha IPS panel too
Philips 40PFL4650/V7 100 cm (40) Full HD EDGE LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2015)

LG 42LB5610
FHD
1920x1080
IPS ISF Certified panel - CONTAINS ISF CALIBRATION

inputs
2HDMI
USB - all media 1TB HDD NTFS
RF
COMPOSITE 
DVD Component

outputs
Headphone
composite
SPDIF


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 30, 2015)

Is Philips that good in comparison to LG?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

yashxxx said:


> Is Philips that good in comparison to LG?



Yes . Get this:Philips 40PFL4650/V7 102 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 30, 2015)

Why should I buy Philips one over LG?
Any specific reason?
And how about getting this one
Onida LEO50FC 125.7 cm (50) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Rs.45566/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes . Get this:Philips 40PFL4650/V7 102 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics



Sunil...no



yashxxx said:


> Why should I buy Philips one over LG?
> Any specific reason?
> And how about getting this one
> Onida LEO50FC 125.7 cm (50) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Rs.45566/- | Snapdeal.com



Philips is now made by Videocon who gets them made somewhere is china.
read my review of my LG 42" TV
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/187711-lg-42lb5610-full-hd-led-tv-review.html

LG is far superior in picture/sound/build quality as compared to philips/videocon/onida/bpl/vu/haier/micromax/intex

LG/Samsung/Sony/ fall in the expensive but quality league.


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks gollum.
And thats what i was also thinking.
Btw any view on onida?u may check the link i have posted.

- - - Updated - - -

Bought 42Lb5610 @ 44k with 2 years warranty.
Thanks guys for helping me out.
Special thanks to gollum.
Cheers.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2015)

yashxxx said:


> Thanks gollum.
> And thats what i was also thinking.
> Btw any view on onida?u may check the link i have posted.
> 
> ...



Good to hear that. Happy Tv Watching


----------

